# Hotels in the LA Amtrak Station Area



## sky12065 (Apr 11, 2009)

We are going to visit our son in the Brentwood section of LA in a few months. So my wife says to me this morning that she would like to stay in a hotel near the Amtrak Station while we're there.

Well since then I've been searching for a safe place where we can stay and also earn AGR points in the process. All I've found so far would cost us around $900 for three nights. Now if I could check in there and check out in Chicago I wouldn't mind so much. :lol: But for three nights?

Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions on finding a room in a safe location near the LA Union Station, earn points and not need to mortgage our home in the process?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure how close they are, but check out the OTOL list of hotels near rail. (The hotels are near rail, but it may not be Amtrak - it could be near Metrolink, a subway, SEPTA, MBTA, etc...)

Check out the list and it may help!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 11, 2009)

You could do this, find a Hilton Garden Inn and become a Hilton Honors member. I did this last summer and spent around $900 on a hotel in DC area for 4 nights. Then take those Hilton Honors points (I received 11,000+ points for joining and staying at the HGI) and then transfer those to AGR. You will NOT get 11,000 AGR points because the redemption for HH to AGR is like 5:1. But, I still netted around 2000 points once the redemption was done. That beats getting nothing at all. Or, you can stay at the Metro Plaza Hotel. An easy 3 minute walk from LAUS and earn the points by just staying there. Using AGR you would get 1point per dollor spent at the hotel. I stayed there last October with some other AU guys and it was the PERFECT place to stay if you are wanting to be by LAUS.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 12, 2009)

Traveler,

Thanks for the link. Although I like the site, I wound up not needing it. You'll find out why in the next section.

RailFanLNK,

Thanks for the suggestion. I did check out Hilton Honors but decided not to go there. Now for the full story:

In speaking with our son tonight, he told us that he would perfer for us to stay near where he lives since he will be doing some of our transportation. He pointed out a hotel near him where we can get a room for around $104 a night for a king room that normally goes for $209 a night. So our cost will be about $313 for our 3 nights.

Now our cost is comparable to what we could have gotten at Hilton Honors according to my search of their site. However, because our son requested we stay at the hotel he suggested (Hotel Angeleno) we are going to stay there. No AGR points except for the 313 we'll get by using our AGR CC, but at the same time I figure that what we'll save between the regular price at Angeleno and the special price, I'll be able to purchase 10000 AGR points within that savings when and if we need them, while at the same time save our son some long drives. So it's all good and my son, wife and especially me are happy since I worked on this the past 12+ hours searching and checking and comparing and yawning...!


----------



## Tom K (Apr 12, 2009)

The Metro Plaza Hotel near the LA Amtrak station was recommended in the forum a while back. I checked rates for mid week and they came to about $89 per night.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tom K said:


> The Metro Plaza Hotel near the LA Amtrak station was recommended in the forum a while back. I checked rates for mid week and they came to about $89 per night.


IIRC, I think I meant to say Metro Plaza instead of Hilton Rewards. Hilton Rewards is a loyalty program used my Hilton Hotels. If I did I think I found the rate to be in the $100 area. I probably missed finding the rate you found! Anyway I'm happy with what I found since it's only 0.7 miles from my son's apartment; walking distance for him!


----------



## Traingeek (Apr 12, 2009)

If you are a Starwood rewards member, the Westin Bonaventure is a nice place that can get you AGR points. I enjoyed the hotel when I went to Anime Expo (biggest animation convention in America) last year. It is about a mile and a half from the train station.


----------



## Skychaser (May 5, 2009)

Traingeek said:


> If you are a Starwood rewards member, the Westin Bonaventure is a nice place that can get you AGR points. I enjoyed the hotel when I went to Anime Expo (biggest animation convention in America) last year. It is about a mile and a half from the train station.


Indeed the Bonaventure is great especially if you're an SPG Platinum Preferred Guest, though it can get pricey when you don't pay at-con rates. (Speaking of the devil, I stayed in the Hilton Checkers to bolster my HHonors Gold status during Anime Expo 2008...never thought I'd ever hear AX being mentioned in a railfan site  ).

Another Starwood option would be the Sheraton Downtown which is just right across the street from one of the entrances to the 7th/Metro station in which you can catch the Red/Purple subway line to Union Station. It's a former Hyatt Regency and may not be as iconic as the Bonaventure, but it's much closer to 7th/Metro.

Price-wise, *usually* the Bonaventure is the more expensive property but there are occasions where I've seen it being cheaper than the Sheraton ($109 vs. $129 ). If you have enough points, you can do Cash&Points at the Sheraton which is $60/4,000 points per night.

...and, of course as mentioned, there's always the Metro Plaza which is a stone's throw away from Union Station. You may not earn AGR points (sans credit card purchase), but it's a cheaper and closer option.


----------



## chuljin (May 5, 2009)

Skychaser said:


> ... during Anime Expo 2008...never thought I'd ever hear AX being mentioned in a railfan site  ).


Does mention of FanimeCon count?


----------



## Skychaser (May 7, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Skychaser said:
> 
> 
> > ... during Anime Expo 2008...never thought I'd ever hear AX being mentioned in a railfan site  ).
> ...


Fair enough, here's your cookie.


----------



## sky12065 (May 8, 2009)

Skychaser said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > Skychaser said:
> ...


Hey Skychaser! Stop chasing me will ya? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (May 8, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Skychaser said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


only when you'r caught :lol:

BTW: A group of OTOL rail fans observed this interesting character in the lobby of the Hotel in Tampa FL. last July.







Could we find stranger sights in Boston for the AU Gathering? :unsure:

Aloha

Eric


----------

